# she 18 and i like her



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Ha!!! made you looked. It's my new 18' all weld with a 2015 Tohatsu. Just put about 2 hrs of breaking in time on her. Let me tell you peoples this new 4 stroke Tohatsu put out zero smoke and you really have to listen to notice she's running and when you throttle her up she just purrr.



Keep her simple and she's got plenty of room. Got plenty of cables rolled up just in case I want to convert her to center console. She ain't pretty but she's gonna do just fine catching fish for me.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

nice ride Bruce.. you made me look.. lol.. I really thought you found an 18.. lol


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats Bruce!!!

I'm sure you will put many hours on that one!

No more mixing oil, rough cold starts, or smoke!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice ride Bruce, looks good. You will love the 4 stroke. I have forgot mine was running several times. All that boat needs is some slime on it.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice !!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

That's one good lookin boat!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow!! Looks like your gona be ready for Spring..look out FISH (he's back)


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Nice Bruce, now you can get her rigged up to do some night fishing. I cannot wait to see that big glow on the lake and you pulling in big fish at night. That is a nice boat think that will meet your needs for sometime to come. Congratulations


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

DATS NICE keep it simple (less stuff to take care of and fish around)


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Go get'em Bruce. Great looking boat.



ÄÃ³ lÃ  má»™t giÃ n cÃ¢u cÃ¡ gá»n gÃ ng


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg Bruce.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

3StoogesFishing said:


> Nice Bruce, now you can get her rigged up to do some night fishing. I cannot wait to see that big glow on the lake and you pulling in big fish at night. That is a nice boat think that will meet your needs for sometime to come. Congratulations


Get ready for some night fishing when they close those gates up below the dam. Cats gonna go crazy down there at night. Them big girls come out to play at night. Open invites soon !!!

We gotta do that night fishing again on the main lake. Bet you if we had live minnows last time we would of limited out really quick. Ltes do it again in May.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

you need a fish finder.... I got one for sale 6 mounths old 386 ci humming bird with gps... let got for 150 ....


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Alright Bruce! Nice ride


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

looks great


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Clean boat & wide open for customizing! Congratz Bruce!!


----------



## TanHner36 (Mar 15, 2015)

Awesome boat. I'm looking to get my first boat and that's exactly what I need. Something nice and versatile. Mind posting or sending me a private message how much it was?


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

All it needs is some carpeting... I can picture wall to wall white bass!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

CarolinaPartimer said:


> All it needs is some carpeting... I can picture wall to wall white bass!


You not kidding about the carpet paul. They spray the darn entire boat with sand baked coatings for slip resistant which is awesome,but it's sanding everything it touches on my boat. Control cables,fishing poles,tackle box,gas tanks,everything!!!It even rubbed a hole off the pants at the bottom of my arsh cause my little boy took the only cushion I had that day. :headknock


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

True that Bruce all I need is a PM or a Phone call and I will be right down to get on the night fishing again. I had a good time. Next time the wind needs to be in the right direction so you do not get gased out. That was very cool fishing and I look forward to doing it again.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice boat. I know you'll enjoy it.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice and congrats


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice boat and motor.


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

Best post ever


----------

